# Mum chucked me out and now I'm homeless.



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

My mum has chucked me out and now I don't know where I'm going to sleep, I'm currently staying at a cousin's but after tomorrow I have to find somewhere else to stay... I don't know what to do wish I could just die and all this worrying would go away. 

I've already rang up my local authority regarding my housing and they said they'll ribg e back to sort everything out but they haven't and now I don't have any credit on my mobile so I'm stuck here worrying about this I have a warm place to go to tomorrow night.

My Mum has a narcissistic personality, she only cares about herself and now I hate her to the core. 

Guess I need some.comfort and reassurance because my life is going to the dogs right now with my mother that is self centred, a brother that is scared of my bithc of a mum and no one willing to take me on.


----------



## ChocolateStrawberry (Nov 12, 2013)

Awh:/ I take from your post there's absolutely no family you can go to?
I'm pretty sure you can contact Childline since you're under 18? I'm sorry I really want to help but I can't even think of any organisations


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

Pierre1 said:


> My mum has chucked me out and now I don't know where I'm going to sleep, I'm currently staying at a cousin's but after tomorrow I have to find somewhere else to stay... I don't know what to do wish I could just die and all this worrying would go away.
> 
> I've already rang up my local authority regarding my housing and they said they'll ribg e back to sort everything out but they haven't and now I don't have any credit on my mobile so I'm stuck here worrying about this I have a warm place to go to tomorrow night.
> 
> ...


My mum left me homeless when I was 15, we were moving out of our house and she found a place for her and my brother to go to and just left me in the house and told me I had leave by 3pm, despite the fact that in the morning I had stopped her from committing suicide. Luckily a friends mum took me in, I should have reported my mum then.

At 17 I would think they will get you into a hostel pretty quick.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm sorry your mother kicked you out without even the chance to find somewhere to go.. I won't even get into what I feel about that. I do hope your alright.. Is there not a library or cafe you could go and sit in for a while to calm down and keep warm? Perhaps even at the library, they might be able to (discreetly) assist you in finding an appropriate hostel or charity, that could take you in for the night/find somewhere to live short term. You might be able to use a phone and have access to the internet for a few hours too, I think.. As cs has stated, childline could be really helpful purely based on the fact there's just someone on the other end of the line, who knows where your coming from. 

Finding somewhere warm is probably the most important thing at the moment. I wish I could say don't worry, but i know it's pretty hard when you have a lot going on your mind because of tonight. What I will say, is be thankful it happened.. In a strange way, your learning something new about your mother. You won't be in this position forever and things can definitely get better for you. 

Keep posting here if you need to chat.


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


He got thrown out of his house and is on the verge of being homeless, and you post THIS!?

Talk about humanity going down the toilet huh.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I'm currently staying at a cousins which is what I normally every 2 weeks but I need to find somewhere to stay pronto because I don't want to live on the streets, from tomorrow I need to search for a place.

I've got a plan - I've got an appointment on Monday for my housing situation so hopefully I'llhave somewhere to stay.



Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


Well of course my mums a self centred *****.


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

red3002 said:


> He got thrown out of his house and is on the verge of being homeless, and you post THIS!?
> 
> Talk about humanity going down the toilet huh.


1st im pretty sure its illegal to kick a teenager out without a months notice. But i think this guys implying that maybe the op is abusive (verbally or otherwise) to his mother and thats why she kicked him out. WHo knows.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Chatise19 said:


> 1st im pretty sure its illegal to kick a teenager out without a months notice. But i think this guys implying that maybe the op is abusive (verbally or otherwise) to his mother and thats why she kicked him out. WHo knows.


I can say categorically that I haven't abused my mum physically or verbally but I have been abused emotionally by my mother, she chucked me out because its hard on her...


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Pierre1 said:


> I can say categorically that I haven't abused my mum physically or verbally but I have been abused emotionally by my mother, she chucked me out because its hard on her...


Whats hard on her? You think getting rid of you was harder..


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

I think the housing association would be able to get you a place to stay pretty quickly because of your age. I know they work under priority lists and I would say you'd be placed at the top as you'd be seen as at risk. In some places, they're also linked in with different hostels too.

Is there a connexions anywhere close by in your area? I used to attend them a few years ago and they would probably be able to help advise you on your rights and explain to you the housing system a little better. I know for finding work/education, they're connected to a lot of people in the surrounding areas they're based as well. Heres the website in case your interested:

http://www.connexionslive.com/default.aspx


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Chatise19 said:


> Whats hard on her? You think getting rid of you was harder..


Its hard on her because she doesn't want to take any responsibility to how she's effected my mental well being. To put it loosely she use to shout at me for trivial matters (still does up to this day) and she always feels sorry for herself and says some horrible things like you don't do anything with your life, wish I never gave birth to you,etc etc and she thinks that what shes done is ok. 
Its too much to explain, she has just been emotionally abusive



dontwaitupforme said:


> I think the housing association would be able to get you a place to stay pretty quickly because of your age. I know they work under priority lists and I would say you'd be placed at the top as you'd be seen as at risk. In northern Ireland, they're also linked in with different hostels too.
> 
> Is there a connexions anywhere close by in your area? I used to attend them a few years ago and they would probably be able to help advise you on your rights and explain to you the housing system a little better. I know for finding work/education, they're connected to a lot of people in the surrounding areas they're based as well. Heres the website in case your interested:
> 
> http://www.connexionslive.com/default.aspx


Thanks for the link


----------



## Chatise19 (Dec 31, 2011)

Pierre1 said:


> Its hard on her because she doesn't want to take any responsibility to how she's effected my mental well being. To put it loosely she use to shout at me for trivial matters (still does up to this day) and she always feels sorry for herself and says some horrible things like you don't do anything with your life, wish I never gave birth to you,etc etc and she thinks that what shes done is ok.
> Its too much to explain, she has just been emotionally abusive
> 
> Thanks for the link


What could you have done with ur life at only 17?


----------



## Alienated (Apr 17, 2013)

Well of course my mums a self centred *****.[/QUOTE]

Excuse me... I didn't know you were so grateful for everything she has done for you.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Chatise19 said:


> What could you have done with ur life at only 17?


God knows... I'm going to college and facing my anxiety problems so I'd say I'm doing ok. 



Alienated said:


> Well of course my mums a self centred *****.


Excuse me... I didn't know you were so grateful for everything she has done for you.[/QUOTE]

What?

I'm not like these teens that beat their mother and have no respect I do but she's tested me to the point where I don't care about her anymore. She is selfccentred everyone in IRLhas come to a conclusion that my mum has serious problems or stuff going through her head that is making her treat me like this.

Shes made my last few years staying at home a misery for me, imagine talking to your mum about your emotions (for example telling her that when she shouts and calls me names makes my depression worse or when she lies about me to people, or makes me feel bad or threatens to call the police, or tries to provoke me or !!! Calls me horrible names or tries to hurt me by saying my dad is embarrassed that I'm gay or twisting my words or complaining all the time about trivial things) and then she just ignores me or says I'm being rude.


----------



## varvo (Feb 9, 2014)

Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


How extremely rude.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

red3002 said:


> He got thrown out of his house and is on the verge of being homeless, and you post THIS!?
> 
> Talk about humanity going down the toilet huh.


Well said. Talk about hypocrisy.

I hate it when people think that the parent is automatically in the right. Not all parents are loving with good intentions. I hate that people think that parents are wonderful and compassionate when a lot of them clearly aren't.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Go to the police. You're still a minor, so she has probably committed a crime.


----------



## fair sprite (Feb 9, 2014)

Hay. I am in the U.S. so I don' t know what organizations are available to you other than homeless shelters. I am so sorry you have to go through this. You deserve to have a home and be treated with dignity. Everyone does. Focus on school the best you can and understand this moment will pass. Stay strong and try your best to keep warm in stores if you have to. Might want to try and ask for help on fundraising sites where people can hear your story and be motivated to help you. Churches are also places that may be able to provide assistance.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for the replies.

I'm currently staying at a relative for a few days, I had an appointment on Monday with the homeless team and they said there is a vacancy for me at a youth flat-type accomodation but as I said it will take a few days. I'm also missing college because my cousin lives to far from the college so that's another downer.

I don't want to even look at my Mum in the eye, the only reason why she decided to chuck me out is because she can't take any critism and the truth. I've told her countless times that when she shouts/complains it adds on my anxiety-depression but she always say a she can do what she wants I'd have arguments with her that it's effecting my well being my she says I should do as I'm told, but when I do she would always find something to complain about so I could never win with her.

Shes just a self centred **** I all these vulgar words I'm calling her is what she deserves. I spent 2 hours outside in the cold wanting for my cousin to get back from my aunts house (his mum) but I suppose that's what I deserve for getting upset about how my own Mum is mistreating me. 

All this is hilarious because my brother has in reality done more serious things with gambling, being a slob to put it bluntly, blackmailing someone and because of that needing to go to court next month. But no I'm the one that's bad because I've telling my mother what she doesn't want to hear.


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

OP .. I was in the exact same situation you were when I was 19 .

Rule number 1 : Don't Panic .

Rule number 2 : Always be searching . Get up at 5am .


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?





Alienated said:


> Excuse me... I didn't know you were so grateful for everything she has done for you.


You miserable sob. Who the **** do you think you are. How this member has not been perma banned for behaving in this manner on a support forum is beyond me.

OP I hope you get your situation sorted. Finding work and a safe place to live for the time being is a priority. Good luck.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

dt192 said:


> My mum left me homeless when I was 15, we were moving out of our house and she found a place for her and my brother to go to and just left me in the house and told me I had leave by 3pm, despite the fact that in the morning I had stopped her from committing suicide. Luckily a friends mum took me in, I should have reported my mum then.
> 
> At 17 I would think they will get you into a hostel pretty quick.


Had a clients mother do that. She and her daughter, and father packed up moved to North Dakota and left their Aspergers son there. He wandered the streets for a couple of days then stayed with another client that lived in his own apartment. Eventually we had to get the cops to transfer him to a group home. But his mom ended up picking him up for Xmas break and took him to her house in ND, but never returned him to this state.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Its funny how society automatically assumes that the mother is always all loving and does nothing wrong, this is obviously false


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

Pierre1 said:


> Its funny how society automatically assumes that the mother is always all loving and does nothing wrong, this is obviously false


It depends really . There's an infinitely wide range of different cases all over the world .

For me , personally . . I made good friends with my parents now . . 2 years later . . as if nothing had Happened .

But I will agree : A lot of people need to keep them legs shut , and not have Kids .


----------



## MrKappa (Mar 18, 2013)

OP, I take it you are English based on the way you say Mum?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadwater_Farm

Go here I guess...



> Since the regeneration, Broadwater Farm now has one of the lowest crime rates of any urban area in the world. In the first quarter of 2005, there was not a single reported robbery or outdoor assault on Broadwater Farm, and only a single burglary, from which all property was recovered and the suspect arrested; this compares with 875 burglaries, 50 robberies and 50 assaults in the third quarter of 1985 immediately preceding the riot.[6] In an independent 2003 survey of all the estate's residents, only 2% said they considered the area unsafe, the lowest figure for any area in London.[25] The estate also has the lowest rent arrears of any part of the borough.[5]


If it helps, yeah there is something very distinct about English culture and the ejection of Children from the household. Only an opinion.

Interesting UK law...

https://www.gov.uk/squatting-law/squatting-in-nonresidential-properties


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

DeniseAfterAll said:


> It depends really . There's an infinitely wide range of different cases all over the world .
> 
> For me , personally . . I made good friends with my parents now . . 2 years later . . as if nothing had Happened .
> 
> But I will agree : A lot of people need to keep them legs shut , and not have Kids .


I think when it get tough for my mum that's whenshe gave up on me, she sshouldn't of opened her legs..

But anyway many people have said when I move out I'll have a better relationship with my mum but even if I do I'll hate myself for it because I don't want to get anywhere near her.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Try not to be too judgefull of your mom, she obviously have difficult times herself (easier said then done, I need to work on this as well)
I know how you feel, it is quite tiring to be the mature one instead of parents.
Try not to be too unforgiving as I'm sometimes.
Good luck.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Also please don't say things like "she shouldn't have opened her legs" that's just horrible.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

She shouldn't of opened her legs if she knew that she couldn't handle things when it got tough.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

sorry i can not do anything for you


----------



## HanSolo (Jul 5, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Go to the police. You're still a minor, so she has probably committed a crime.


Yeah there's always that.

Be brave young man. I was not brave at your age, a homeless shelter would have freaked me out....only now these last few years do such things not phase me.

As much as I hate my mom, she would not have kicked me out before I was 18.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


Nothing can excuse throwing your child in the street with no money. Nothing. Like it or not, there are parents out there who are just horrible and don't deserve the respect of their children (and no, my parents are not like that, before you accuse me of being ungrateful). What is your theory? She threw him out to teach him a lesson? This isn't the middle ages.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

To the op, I'm glad you found a place to stay.


Alienated said:


> Bet we would get a different story from you mum. You think ?


Why do you make assumptions about people you don't even know? Not every kid who gets kicked out of his/her home is a delinquent.

I have a friend who was kicked out of his home the second he graduated high school by his narcissistic, neglectful mother. He had no job or car. His girlfriend's(my best friend) family took him in. He is one of the kindest, most hard working, and respectful people I know. His mother and family discarded him like a piece of garbage. Bad parents exist, whether you want to believe it or not.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

red3002 said:


> He got thrown out of his house and is on the verge of being homeless, and you post THIS!?
> 
> Talk about humanity going down the toilet huh.


Nah hes just showing his Christian love.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Noca said:


> Nah hes just showing his Christian love.


Lol...


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

copper said:


> Had a clients mother do that. She and her daughter, and father packed up moved to North Dakota and left their Aspergers son there. He wandered the streets for a couple of days then stayed with another client that lived in his own apartment. Eventually we had to get the cops to transfer him to a group home. But his mom ended up picking him up for Xmas break and took him to her house in ND, but never returned him to this state.


Wow that's really messed up, some people don't deserve to live.


----------

